# Help needed with odd-shaped living room



## Disphero (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi There. We just bought a house thats going to be built, and I'm having trouble trying to picture our current furniture in the living room. We have a 7ft long couch, a love seat, a 46" tv and some tables(coffee/end). Attached is a floor plan of the layout. The line between the living room and kitchen/dining room is just carpet, no walls, so that can be adjusted to be somewhat straighter if need be. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## KevinPh (May 25, 2012)

There are a number of on-line room planners that let you draw the shape of your living room, then add furniture. Some you can see the result in 3D. I list five good ones on my website http://www.home-additions-startup-guide.com/living-room-decor-ideas.html Hope this helps.


----------

